# Pill Presses and Stamps



## topdon223 (Jan 27, 2022)

Hey, brand new to this website and hoping i could get some useful help.

I am looking to start my own XTC pill organization but have no idea where to start. I need to acquire a decent pill press that can make batches of about 2-3k pills at a time, a stamp (no idea where i would get these from), and a pill binder. Ive been doing research on pressing and it seems like i can just use corn starch and a cutting agent like speed or benzocaine as an extra filler to keep the pills solid and use less MDMA (please, please correct me if im wrong).
If anyone can point me in the right direction as to where I can get a pill press adequate for this operation without it being marked or traced by a company working with feds and where i should order one to. Also a pill stamp for the pill shape and a binding agent for the pills to stay pills (obviously).
Looking forward to your replies!


----------



## topdon223

Needs to be shipped to the UK as well!


----------



## HEISENBERG (Mar 16, 2022)

If you don't know where to start, it's too early to talk about tablets.
First, you have to produce the substance itself. Research many topics, such as:
Synthesis of MDMA from piperonylmethylketone (PMK) with formamide and LAH​MDMA/ecstasy purification method​Synthesis of MDMA via Pt/H2 (small scale)​Complete MDMA synthesis from sassafras oil​
If you're in search of answers to questions about tableting, read this:
Tableting​


----------



## madmoney69

I would recommend you to buy pill press (TDP5,etc) from alibaba. They sell it. Just ship it in parts, like 2-3 different packages, unassembled and wont be any suspicion. China sellers wont give you any problems.


----------



## khundongdong

any idea how dual coloured pills like the one dutchmasters had are made?


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

khundongdong said:


> any idea how dual coloured pills like the one dutchmasters had are made?



khundongdongIf you want to give the tablets a different color on each side, you can just apply a pharmaceutical glaze to the tablets: a solution of shellac in ethyl alcohol with a dye.


----------



## khundongdong

any reason why no other producer is producing the same Q dance pills anymore? they seem to fetch higher prices


----------



## Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton

I think this is a marketing ploy to make the brand difficult to counterfeit. In any case, the production of two-color tablets requires more resources than one-color tablets. But it is quite possible. When you broke it down, was the color of the Q Dance inside uniform or bicolor?


----------



## Doxi999

Any suggestion for the perfect tablets ?


----------



## khundongdong

Marvin "Popcorn" Sutton said:


> I think this is a marketing ploy to make the brand difficult to counterfeit. In any case, the production of two-color tablets requires more resources than one-color tablets. But it is quite possible. When you broke it down, was the color of the Q Dance inside uniform or bicolor?



Marvin &quot;Popcorn&quot; Sutton
they basically looked like 2 pills glued together


----------



## Burrissah

Lot of time and effort that's all I can say. You'll come across ALOT of problems! But it's all a good learning curve. You will need to adjust your fillers and binders and flowing agents as you go. Room temperature and humidity played a huge role with mine. It's cheaper if you make up your binder with all the ingredients yourself. Otherwise I can confirm and highly vouch for firmapress . You can buy this from lfa. It has everything you need and all the flowing agents and hardeners that your tablets will need. I'm only new here but yeah this is something I have a fair bit of info on. Feel free to pm me happy to help where I can.


----------



## William Dampier

Burrissah said:


> Lot of time and effort that's all I can say. You'll come across ALOT of problems! But it's all a good learning curve. You will need to adjust your fillers and binders and flowing agents as you go. Room temperature and humidity played a huge role with mine. It's cheaper if you make up your binder with all the ingredients yourself. Otherwise I can confirm and highly vouch for firmapress . You can buy this from lfa. It has everything you need and all the flowing agents and hardeners that your tablets will need. I'm only new here but yeah this is something I have a fair bit of info on. Feel free to pm me happy to help where I can.



BurrissahCalcium stearate as a flowing agent (<3% of all amount). Microcrystalline cellulose as a binding agent. For success, the main thing is all agents (flowing agent, binding agent, dye, main product) were in the form of the same granules or crystals of the same size. Then the tablets will be easily stamped.


----------

